# Delete please



## Orion (Nov 30, 2010)

Posted in the wrong forum


----------



## Orion (Nov 30, 2010)

*Which produces more light. Alkalines or NiMh?*

I have a question about what battery setup would produce more light in the following situation:



SST-90 LED

Direct drive



Either 3 Alkaline D batteries . . . or 3 NiMh C cells?


----------

